# Story of my life



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

This screenshot would be funny if it wasn't so true. Last Saturday night I went out and it was surging EVERYWHERE except where I was. When I drove into the surge the hole followed me. I must me cursed!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You're the cooler that the casinos send out to a hot table. A one man surge reducer. Good luck!


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Considering how the app loves to send me pings from miles away, you might be golden here. Red all around you, please tell us you got some good pings!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't feel so bad, I just sat right in the middle of a 3.0x blood red surge that lasted 10 minutes. And got jack.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> This screenshot would be funny if it wasn't so true. Last Saturday night I went out and it was surging EVERYWHERE except where I was. When I drove into the surge the hole followed me. I must me cursed!
> View attachment 61399
> View attachment 61396





Boozoo said:


> Considering how the app loves to send me pings from miles away, you might be golden here. Red all around you, please tell us you got some good pings!


As BooZoo mentions here if there truly is high demand you will get a ping into the surge zone. Check the pax app to ensure there isn't an oversaturation of drivers around you as well. You could stay in this area and ignore all requests until you get one that's satisfactory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has your back !


----------

